# printing from Samsung Galaxy s4



## nomad (Sep 30, 1999)

I have been trying to print from my phone for weeks now with no luck. I have download every app know to man and have not been successful. I have an oki c3400n that is hooked up to my network with an ip of 192.168.0.3. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Have you tried the Samsung Mobile Print app?


----------



## nomad (Sep 30, 1999)

Yes... it cant find my printer


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Does the printer show up in a network list in your router's settings?


----------



## nomad (Sep 30, 1999)

my printer doesnt show up that I can see yet it works perfectly fine as a network printer.


----------



## Joudedilly (Nov 16, 2013)

Well,to print your text messages, you msust first export your text messages from your Android phone to computer,but due to the text messages and contats are saved in phone's SMS cards and not in SD card, so, you need to extractmessages from SMS crad to your computer.

Since I bought "*Vibosoft Android Mobile Manager*" and use it, no matter how many text messages I have, It can provide me a fast speed for backup. More importantly, It has its own desktop management tools, the ability to import text messages to the desktop management tools to edit, delete, print and other operations, Many free software can not do it and the software is very easy to use. So, I am very optimistic about this software, I hope my review could bring some benefits for you. This is not what the ad! !


----------



## nomad (Sep 30, 1999)

Is it not possible to print directly from my phone?


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

I bought this program for Samsung Ace and it works fine with Canon and WiFi
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dynamixsoftware.printershare&hl=en

it print more than just text.


----------



## nomad (Sep 30, 1999)

It found my printer but its says it cant find a driver for it. So I try to install one manually and there is no driver for it in the list of drivers. It is an Oki 3400c. Do you know where I can get a driver for my Samsung Galaxy S4?... thx


----------



## haptik (Dec 17, 2013)

Well there are a number of ways to do it-
1. Using Google Cloud Print i.e. by saving the document to Google Drive or GMail and then giving it a print from there.
2. Installing this app called 'PrinterShare'.
Hope that was helpful. 
For any such kind of technical helps from companies and apps, you can install our app DEVICE HELP on your android phone and get help instantly over texting. No more posting questions on the web, searching for other similar posts or waiting on phone for customer care executives. Text them directly and get replied instantly. Do give it a try.


----------



## nomad (Sep 30, 1999)

I would like to be able to print directly from my phone without having my computer involved. I have installed every print app known to man including the ones you have listed with no success yet. The way it looks to me is I have to have a wireless printer to do this or find a Oki 3400c android print driver. Anyone else able to help me out with this?


----------

